# The Most Ridiculous Thing... some people...



## Whirligig (Apr 25, 2014)

I found the most insane ad in my area for an "orange haired tarantula". Supposedly it is "defanged" and lives in an 80 gallon tank (ummm.... lol). Looks like a MM G. pulchra or G. porteri to me... 

So tell me, what is the most ridiculous thing you've seen in a classified ad for a tarantula? I bet I'm not the only one who has seen something this stupid before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone was selling a G. pulchripes online claiming it lives up to 80 years and can be taught tricks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TLover007 (Apr 25, 2014)

RussoTuristo said:


> Someone was selling a G. pulchripes online claiming it lives up to 80 years and can be taught tricks.


Hey that was my add!! No im just kiding... thats the most insane thing ive ever seen... hopefully people do research before they buy...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw an ad for a "female obt" which was clearly a mm from the pictures, but it was an obt and they claimed it was one of the most docile species and easily handleable.


----------



## Nada (Apr 25, 2014)

$50 for a female red knee. There were picture, and it was in fact a red knee... it was also very dead.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 25, 2014)

Nada said:


> $50 for a female red knee. There were picture, and it was in fact a red knee... it was also very dead.


Just imagine how that would've went,
"Umm, it's dead"
"No she's just sleeping" :biggrin: :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 25, 2014)

A guy in the UK was selling a t blondi for £90($135ish) the thing was it was a female nhandu coloratovillosus I told him it wasnt worth no where near what he was asking for it and I made him an offer of £40 he told me no I'd rather kill it or let it free my reply was 40 is better than nothing and a dead t and now im the proud owner of a 6" female so alls great for me and the t


----------



## Micrathena (Apr 25, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> I saw an ad for a "female obt" which was clearly a mm from the pictures, but it was an obt and they claimed it was one of the most docile species and easily handleable.


 That makes me wonder if it's stupidity, or just a sick joke...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lacey (Apr 25, 2014)

One of the funnier ads I came across was on Kijiji. The guy/ gal was selling a 5" female OBT. In the picture you can clearly see the tibial hooks. Well, the ad claimed that 'she' will live up to 60 years and doesn't need to eat. It said 'she' hasn't eaten since they got her because, and I quote, "this type of tarantula comes from the desert where no food can survive the extreme conditions so it has evolved to live on water"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 26, 2014)

Lacey said:


> One of the funnier ads I came across was on Kijiji. The guy/ gal was selling a 5" female OBT. In the picture you can clearly see the tibial hooks. Well, the ad claimed that 'she' will live up to 60 years and doesn't need to eat. It said 'she' hasn't eaten since they got her because, and I quote, "this type of tarantula comes from the desert where no food can survive the extreme conditions so it has evolved to live on water"


An OBT with tibial hooks huh?...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Apr 26, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> An OBT with tibial hooks huh?...


I think the whole point of that disaster was the person not only got the gender wrong but the species..... and the general lack of knowledge of how living things work.


----------



## netr (Apr 26, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> That makes me wonder if it's stupidity, or just a sick joke...


 Or worse; someone who wants to sell the spider and doesn't care how much he misleads potential customers to do so. What a scumbag.


----------



## TLover007 (Apr 26, 2014)

netr said:


> Or worse; someone who wants to sell the spider and doesn't care how much he misleads potential customers to do so. What a scumbag.


That was done to me once... it was with herps (a ball python to be exact) and before the guy sexed it I told him if its a female ill definitaly take it as i needed a female (ya i know i was stupid) and he sexed it in the back room came back and said its female... a while later i got more experienced and starting sexing myself... it was a male... i cant believe how some ppl will do that!!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Whirligig (Apr 29, 2014)

These are hilarious (and somewhat disturbing). Thanks for sharing, guys.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> Just imagine how that would've went,
> "Umm, it's dead"
> "No she's just sleeping" :biggrin: :biggrin:




Like that Monty python sketch with the dead parrot nailed to the perch... XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Medusa (Apr 29, 2014)

Some clown on craigslist sold me an A. hentzi that was a MM and died shortly afterwards. He told me it was "young and healthy" and, at that time, I didn't know better. It was $20 and I had to make a 50-mile round trip to meet him. I live in a fairly rural area, so making the drive to score a great deal hasn't been cost-effective for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 30, 2014)

i seen someone selling 3 dif species on a fb group yesterday. he used "common" names of "bronze back tarantula" [no clue he claimed it was "burried too offen to get pictures"] "blue pink toe" [obv an avic but it was missing 3legs he said its a 6 leg species*yet gave no reason it had 5*] and a "african blood leg" [95% sure was b. smithi]  he wanted the group to go for $495 [wtf??]which included a 125g tank a tank with flowers planted in it [which looked okayish-hyacinths and coleus flowers] but he said they lived communally with an emperor scorpion[nfs] and was fed once a month and "they are best of friends and id hate to separate them, they wrestle all the time and chase one another"


he discribed the "bronze back" and it sounded like maybe a a Aphonopelma claims it was a super venomous species but can not kill you similar to a 'daddy long leg' he said the avic loved to be handled and hand fed. and was a ground dwelling species but is picked on by the smithi and prefers to hang by the screen top. and the smithi he said was just super agressive lol   he claimed each of these ran him 150 bucks [he refused to give size] and the tank was worth the rest lol.

i was like just odd so much false info. blah. and he refused to separate..


----------



## netr (Apr 30, 2014)

^ That guy has really taken it to the next level - from blatant misinformation about the animals to full-blown fantasy narrative. I'm actually quite impressed.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 30, 2014)

might as well include information on who to contact should they explode and erupt into a seething mass of babies.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 30, 2014)

netr said:


> ^ That guy has really taken it to the next level - from blatant misinformation about the animals to full-blown fantasy narrative. I'm actually quite impressed.


i kinda laughed. he was 100% serious and when i said id be interested to take them but not with the tank he got very deffensive thinking it was the "best for the animals well-being as they have been together sense they was babies" i tried to talk him into letting me buy just them said i dont have room for another 125 [i do have one i could have used as pic proof] but _promised_ id keep them similar to how he had them...  he was pretty ticked i wouldnt buy it all [tho if the tank had no crack and sexes and actual species was known it MIGHT be worth the price] he ended up blocking me. 

it was pretty funny to me. i feel bad for the kid who ends up with them. if hed give a vental and actual pics id think about it but not buying blind =\


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 30, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> he got very deffensive thinking it was the "best for the animals well-being as they have been together sense they was babies"


 woah woah wait... so they were all in the same tank!?


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 30, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> woah woah wait... so they were all in the same tank!?


Yuup ikr? All in a 125 with no bark or anything to hide besides burrows or plants (which idk hiw safe they r with them plants)

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## skippydude (Apr 30, 2014)

I got some ocean front property in Arizona, from my front porch you can see wild B smithi 

Sorry couldn't help myself  :sarcasm:


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2014)

Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?

[youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]


Bottom line: Be very careful about what you "believe" when you watch videos. Tarantulas cannot be tamed. They're wild animals, venomous predators at that and nocturnal. Any interaction with a human is "tolerated", not "cherished".


----------



## klawfran3 (May 2, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


I gotta admit... I cringed a few times watching that.


----------



## netr (May 2, 2014)

^ It isn't impressive to badger an animal that unequivocally wants to be left alone. I believe that muticus would enjoy much deeper substrate, too. Those chunky rear two legs are for digging, so give it something to dig!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude (May 2, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> I gotta admit... I cringed a few times watching that.


I hate to admit, I wanted to see that idiot get bit. That poor T, what a terrible life to be forced into


----------



## pyro fiend (May 2, 2014)

skippydude said:


> I hate to admit, I wanted to see that idiot get bit. That poor T, what a terrible life to be forced into




Man i almost cried... im not sure if its the T droped on its back like 5 times or the guy didnt get bit the 25 times he should have xC

I too feel for this poor T xc i wanted him ti get bit after attempt 2

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 2, 2014)

From the video description:
"P.S. I haven't ever been bitten by venomous tarantulas. Only by Psalmopoeus cambridgei and not because of trying to handle her"

There's a chance they DID get bit....it just may not have counted (and unfortunately wasn't captured on camera).


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2014)

I only posted that to put attention that if you want to see ridiculous stuff in regards to our hobby (or anything else) - youtube is an everlasting source of that kinda stuff. *shrugs* Good thing most of us know better.


----------



## Beary Strange (May 2, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


That makes me so angry. It's too bad she was so reticent to bite because that guy deserves it a thousand times over. Poor girl-I'm surprised she didn't loose a leg being toppled over by him repeatedly like that. :c


----------



## TLover007 (May 2, 2014)

skippydude said:


> I hate to admit, I wanted to see that idiot get bit. That poor T, what a terrible life to be forced into


I agree with you dude!!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-02-2014 at 07:19 PM ----------

When i see stuff like this or some of those vids on youtube of people eating Ts I get physically sick... I just wana puke it feels like someone is killing my family on front of me...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Yentlequible (May 2, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> I agree with you dude!!!
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!
> 
> ...


Some people eat tarantulas just because it's in their culture and has been for as long as they have known. I wouldn't get upset at them for that. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of life.


----------



## klawfran3 (May 2, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> Some people eat tarantulas just because it's in their culture and has been for as long as they have known. I wouldn't get upset at them for that. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of life.


I watched a documentary once about a tarantula collector looking for a species that only lives in Mexican caves. He was hanging with the natives and thy did a ritual where they cook tarantulas and eat them, and they offered him one. Not trying to be rude he ate it, but he was like "man this is gross. I'm not going to be doin that any time soon" I laughed pretty hard at that.

And he did happen to find one of the tarantulas he was looking for. It was pretty cool.


----------



## TLover007 (May 2, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> Some people eat tarantulas just because it's in their culture and has been for as long as they have known. I wouldn't get upset at them for that. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of life.


No no im not talking about them... there are people who do dares and challenges of some sort and then the one was the loser had to eat a live T and there was another guy I saw also normal guy not from a different culture eating a live T just for the attention... I cant even watch it... makes me go insane... 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## cold blood (May 2, 2014)

Yentlequible said:


> Some people eat tarantulas just because it's in their culture and has been for as long as they have known. I wouldn't get upset at them for that. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of life.


The fact that people eat them is irrelevant to this horrible video.   Fine, kill them and eat them if you have to, but this is just plain abuse and mistreatment of an animal not residing in a kitchen, but a furnished bedroom. Clearly not a t destined for the appetizer plate, but for the hobby.    People eat dogs in other places, but that certainly doesn't excuse abuse or neglect of dogs, does it?  Not even if they are to be eaten.  Its not legal or moral to abuse cattle destined for the butcher either.

I really cannot believe this guy didn't get bit.  Horrible way to go about a pinch grab, and I'm not a fan of that grab from the start.  Just how close he was holding the chop sticks was stupid, he was clearly within the king's range.  I sometimes wonder why those that deserve to get bit the most, are somehow able to get away with such reckless behavior without consequence repeatedly. 

Top off the guys husbandry ignorance with a terrible enclosure for P. muticus.  One of the best burrowing species around, kept like an lp, with zero room to make its wonderful tunnel system.  I beg that guy to at least fill that tub with sub!   I mean what's the point of getting the species if you are not gonna let it burrow.  Its like getting an avic and not letting it climb!   But then again, for a cowboy like that guy, allowing it to burrow would make it more difficult to roust the beast for its stupid owner to make his "wonderfull" videos to show off.

I'll never understand some people's need/desire to root t's out of their lairs to show them off or even to try to feed them, like I have seen often.   Lets put a stick in its hole, drive it into the open and see if it will eat a cricket or see if it will be in the mood to be handled....then be surprised when they fail to initiate a feeding response or get a threat or worse, a bolter.

I don't wish anyone a bite, but the guy in that vid really deserved it....no respect for the KING!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LordWaffle (May 2, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


I've never wanted someone to get bitten so badly in all my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa (May 2, 2014)

Is this the "Michael Vick" of the tarantula world? Beautiful spider...such a shame. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalRose (May 3, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Wow. I feel really sorry for that spider. All it wants is to be left alone and he won't stop poking at it.


----------



## Beary Strange (May 3, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Is this the "Michael Vick" of the tarantula world? Beautiful spider...such a shame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He is not "the" so much as "a". As Storm and this thread points out, there are a lot of people like this out there. They buy tarantulas not for the sake of admiring them, learning from them but in an unfortunate attempt to bolster their self-esteem, as if owning a T (any T really but the more dangerous sounding the better) somehow adds magical "manly" points to some non-existent stat sheet. Hence we get dude bro owners like that guy who want to show off by harassing a King Baboon. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (May 4, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> He is not "the" so much as "a". As Storm and this thread points out, there are a lot of people like this out there. They buy tarantulas not for the sake of admiring them, learning from them but in an unfortunate attempt to bolster their self-esteem, as if owning a T (any T really but the more dangerous sounding the better) somehow adds magical "manly" points to some non-existent stat sheet. Hence we get dude bro owners like that guy who want to show off by harassing a King Baboon. :/


The handler is a girl though.


----------



## ParryOtter (May 4, 2014)

I know the video will make me ragey so I'm not going to watch. How sad.

But I'm still chuckling at the dead spider ad. I'm picturing it propped up in various settings...stretched across a chaise lounge reading a romance novel...floating down the lazy river in an inner tube...sitting on top of a tv in a little cowboy hat watching Justified...


----------



## Bipolar Spider (May 4, 2014)

This guy, obvious scammer as he doesn't reply to messages just keeps re-listing his Mexican bird eater .. week after week ..  idiot 


http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/mexican-tarantulas-setup/1055756489


----------



## Rooney (May 4, 2014)

I saw an ad that depicted a photo of an  Avicularia metallica which claimed it to be a Haplopelma lividum. How? They don't even look remotely similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (May 4, 2014)

RussoTuristo said:


> The handler is a girl though.


Oh I'm sorry let me clarify. Women obviously do this too; I used he because that looks like a man to me. I wonder why you would latch onto that of all things ow<.


----------



## vespers (May 4, 2014)

TLover007 said:


> When i see stuff like this or some of those vids on youtube of people eating Ts I get physically sick... I just wana puke it feels like someone is killing my family on front of me...
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


Like someone is _killing your family in front of you_? Because some idiot is prodding/handling/mistreating an OW T on youtube? Sure, its sad...but really? Crazy, indeed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007 (May 5, 2014)

vespers said:


> Like someone is _killing your family in front of you_? Because some idiot is prodding/handling/mistreating an OW T on youtube? Sure, its sad...but really? Crazy, indeed...


No not this vid, but some vids where they kill, injure or whateva animals.I have strong feeling towards animals... sue me  

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 5, 2014)

I like how using *TWO* chopsticks was the key to her technique. Ahaha..


----------



## klawfran3 (May 5, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I like how using *TWO* chopsticks was the key to her technique. Ahaha..


psh. I could've done it with three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude (May 5, 2014)

*Man who catch King Baboon Tarantula with chop sticks

Accomplish anything!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Beary Strange (May 6, 2014)

skippydude said:


> *Man who catch King Baboon Tarantula with chop sticks
> 
> Accomplish anything!*
> 
> View attachment 126536


I hate that video so much but this ^ made me lol.


----------



## Driller64 (May 29, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i seen someone selling 3 dif species on a fb group yesterday. he used "common" names of "bronze back tarantula" [no clue he claimed it was "burried too offen to get pictures"] "blue pink toe" [obv an avic but it was missing 3legs he said its a 6 leg species*yet gave no reason it had 5*] and a "african blood leg" [95% sure was b. smithi]  he wanted the group to go for $495 [wtf??]which included a 125g tank a tank with flowers planted in it [which looked okayish-hyacinths and coleus flowers] but he said they lived communally with an emperor scorpion[nfs] and was fed once a month and "they are best of friends and id hate to separate them, they wrestle all the time and chase one another"
> 
> 
> he discribed the "bronze back" and it sounded like maybe a a Aphonopelma claims it was a super venomous species but can not kill you similar to a 'daddy long leg' he said the avic loved to be handled and hand fed. and was a ground dwelling species but is picked on by the smithi and prefers to hang by the screen top. and the smithi he said was just super agressive lol   he claimed each of these ran him 150 bucks [he refused to give size] and the tank was worth the rest lol.
> ...


Oh my god... so many things being done wrong at once... and being thought wrong,,, did you get a picture of this guy, because if you did, I strongly suspect he is a survivor of a severe gunshot wound to the head, and before that he was a trepanning enthusiast XD

---------- Post added 05-29-2014 at 06:44 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


The sound of bones cracking was coming from the spider... except I wished it to be coming from that http://josephjpote.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SammyGameCock.jpg head who was "taming" it! :evil:


----------



## FrancesP (May 30, 2014)

I had a guy who worked for me in the pet store adopt a customer's G. rosea. She was missing a leg and we named her "Seven." Original, I know. The fun part is about five years later I ended up at his house and his girlfriend took me upstairs to show me his "deadly banana spider." He'd told her that the spider was named Seven because that's how long you had to live  if she bit you.  She shook her head sadly and told me what a fool he was because he was always holding it. 
I had to bite my tongue and flee.


----------



## Driller64 (May 30, 2014)

FrancesP said:


> I had a guy who worked for me in the pet store adopt a customer's G. rosea. She was missing a leg and we named her "Seven." Original, I know. The fun part is about five years later I ended up at his house and his girlfriend took me upstairs to show me his "deadly banana spider." He'd told her that the spider was named Seven because that's how long you had to live  if she bit you.  She shook her head sadly and told me what a fool he was because he was always holding it.
> I had to bite my tongue and flee.


I thought she was named Seven because obviously that's how many brain cells this guy has left XD


----------



## Ghost Dragon (May 30, 2014)

I saw one on Kijiji the other day in Ontario for a 'chilli tarantula', and that it had had its 'venum' glands removed.  Wanted to go to a young man or woman who will give it lots of play time.

::


----------



## pyro fiend (May 30, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> I saw one on Kijiji the other day in Ontario for a 'chilli tarantula', and that it had had its 'venum' glands removed.  Wanted to go to a young man or woman who will give it lots of play time.
> 
> ::


I think thats more scary then nucular warfare...

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my lord..







Link to the ad: http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/4534596076.html


----------



## belewfripp (Jun 25, 2014)

Years ago, I was at the Knoxville Zoo and they were having an Exotic Pets show/sale thing with different vendors there selling snakes, lizards, etc.  There was one guy there selling Ts and he had several OBTs in deli cups labeled as Mexican Red Knees.  I argued with him for about 5 minutes about it, letting him know they aren't B. smithi, are in fact the very opposite of B. smithi and that if he sells them to people as B. smithi he's setting them, the Ts, and potentially the hobby as a whole up for a bad experience.  He just looked at me like I was a moron, like who am I to tell him how to sell his stuff, and kept them as is.  They weren't even priced like B. smithi, they were all at least 4 inches in legspan, for like $30.  

People like that drive me nuts.  The FB guy who says he's reared the B. smithi, the A. avic and the subterranean "bronze back" along with the P. imperator takes the cake, though.  That's quite the yarn.  I'm not sure what bothers me more - the idea that he's lying about all of it in order to try and make someone buy everything and take it off his hands all at once, or the rather horrifying prospect that he's actually got them all in the tank together.  A 125g is pretty damn big - potentially big enough that they might be able to avoid each other for at least a little while.

I need to stop thinking about this subject, it makes me want to break things.


----------



## Driller64 (Jun 25, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Do I have to say anything in regards to this video?
> 
> [youtube]sHMiKlp9Qv0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Also from the description: "This video shows the basic principles on how to handle an aggressive tarantula". 

Needless to say, I chuckled when I read that.


----------



## Micrathena (Jun 25, 2014)

Notice, if you will, that comments and ratings had been disabled. Probably from too many people righteously trashing the moron who posted it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

